# FET ARGC - Help what's the process and rough cost?



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello,

I have six frozen embryos at the ARGC and thinking about having FET. I don't know how it works and I have contacted them but they won't give me any information unless I have a consultation. I live in the West Country so hoping for some advice. How much time off work would I need and would I need to stay in London as the train can't get me there until 9.30 at the earliest. Also wondering how much it would cost and do you have to have a histo first? Last time I had to have intralipids and steroids. Andy advice would be great 

Thank you


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

I've had the consultation and I myself can't even remb! I'm doing my monitoring cycle for FET. Hopefully someone can help xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi , I had a consultation as well, we are going to try natural FET, I was told I need to test on CD 1 , and sent them the result , on CD10 I should start using ovulation kit untill I get a surge then go to clinic for more hormonal test , and within 5 days from ovulation I will do the transfer.


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

Ahh ok!! Good luck hun💝 have started? Xxxxxxx


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

Sorry ruby read it wrong!!  When are u due to start? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

next AF , it was due before 12days , I'm still waiting !


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

Oh no, it always happens when you want AF to  come  it's always late!!  fingers crossed it's here anyday now!!! And u can start 💕 wishing u all the best Hun for this cycle 💕💕 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshinequeen (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope - I'm not at ARGC but I think that most places are about £1200 - 1700 for a non medicated FET. I guess that if you need medication then it will be more? 

I can only talk about a non medicated cycle but the process at Barts is that you wait for day 1 of your cycle then email them and they book you for a day 10 scan. At that scan they check the thickness of your womb lining and look to see if they can find a "lead" follicle. They then tell you when to start on the ovulation tests. 

I am having my 4th FET this month. I ended up going for scans on day 9, 11 and 14. It was then unclear if I has ovulated or not so I went for a blood test. It seemed that I was ovulating on day 14 so I was told to start on Crinone (progesterone). I am now booked in for a FET on Sunday. Aaaaaaggghhhhh! Excited but scared! 

There are big benefits of FET and the fact that you are not having to go through the egg collection etc does make it less stressful. But the down side of doing a natural cycle is that it is quite stressful not knowing when things will happen. There is a weird pressure when doing the ovulation tests and looking at those stupid test sticks and trying to decide if the "surge" line is as dark as the test line.

Anyway we had our beautiful daughter after a FET (single blast transfer) so that obviously gives me hope. We are obviously blessed to have her but I would truly love for her to have a siblings we'll see! 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do. But please believe that FET can work. My little girl is a joy! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## just me84 (May 25, 2010)

Good luck sunshinequeen for Sunday!!! 🍀xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Justme84 - thank you very much, think I will have our consultation when we have saved more money as I have the feeling they will want me to have immune treatment. Guess the consultation was £150? Best of luck to you.x

Ruby123 - thank you for your info. Best of luck for your FET, would love to know how you get one. X

Sunshine queen - thanks for giving me hope. I had my beautiful boy through icsi and wound love to give him a sibling. Just scared about FET and the worry if the frozen embryos are good enough etc. no doubt ARGC will be costly so may have to hold off as still paying the loan from the time before. Good luck for this month and let me know how it goes. Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if ARGC make you have hysto first? Also immune treatment? X


----------

